# Haciendo desde 0 un bafle para Piano/Voz



## Neodymio (Jul 24, 2011)

Hola a todos, desde hace unos días estoy con el proyecto en mente de hacer un bafle que me pidió un familiar. Ya estuve hablando con "agucasta" y "ezavalla" y me pareció bueno hacer este post para acumular todas las buenas ideas que me brindaron y me pueden brindar.

Las pautas que me dieron fueron que tenga 3 entradas para plug 6,5mm: piano eléctrico, micrófono y entrada de audio (como reproductor mp3 o pc), los 3 con sus respectivos controles de agudos, graves y volumen, o sea deberían ser 9 perillas (salvo que los circuitos conocidos ya vengan con control de medios tambien y no solo grave y bajo)

Esto viene de una persona que trabaja con música y necesita esto, hasta ahora viene usando un Laney para bajos (linebacker L30) como este





y me dijo que sea similar pero para lo descrito arriba.

Lo que necesito es que suene BIEN, o sea que no tenga ruidos molestos (llamadas vulgarmente por mi "frituras") o como una radio mal sintonizada.

Estuve averiguando mucho y me pareció una buena idea hacerlo con 2 TDA2050 en modo Bridge como tiene "mnicolau" https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/
alimentándolo con una fuente 15+15 de 3A (21V aprox. por rama filtrado)

Luego para el parlante me recomendaron que no use Jahro ni marcas baratas ya que pierdo calidad, por ende dijeron que use de marca.
Vi los Eminence, en especial el Legend 1058 y creo que está bien, el tema es que no se qué está bien y qué no! Dice ser para guitarra, que supongo posee un rango de frecuencias parecido al piano por los agudos, los graves no se hasta donde llega un piano en términos de frecuencia (pienso que está bien ya que el Laney de bajos mide 10"
Datos del Eminence aquí

Ya si tengo el Ok de lo anterior me falta algo sumamente importante, los controles de graves, agudos y volumen para las 3 entradas. 
La verdad que casi no se nada sobre preamp, investigué un poco pero hay mucha variedad y no se qué diferencias hay (vi uno del user Tupolev pero es inmenso).

Ezavalla me dijo que tengo que hacer un mezclador de 3 entradas y de ahí el preamp, lo que no se es si ese preamp tiene u ncontrol general o dividido para cada entrada.

Ojalá no se haya hecho muy denso el tema pero es mi primer proyecto grandecito y quiero terminarlo!
Muchas gracias y saludos!

PD: si todo me va bien luego investigaré acerca del litraje y forma de la caja acústica.

Actualizo.
Para los controles de tonos me comentaron que el microfono necesita uno distinto que el reproductor de musica y el piano.
Este sirve para los controles de tonos y volumen para la entrada de linea (supongo que entrada de linea son el reproductor y el instrumento)?
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_ta01.php
Gracias, estoy con muchas dudas porque se muy poco.
Saludos!
PD: encontré el pre de TUPOLEV, por lo que vi tiene entrada de microfono y de audio externo, por ende con ese circuito tengo el microfono y la entrada de pc o piano, no?
Se puede agregar otra entrada de audio externo al de Tupolev?


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 26, 2011)

estimado Neodymio dejo a tu consideracion este esquema del monitor de audio de la prestigiada marca peavey, es de dos vias, y podria adaptarse a tu requerimientos, analizalo y comentas, saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 26, 2011)

Gracias por el aporte jorge morales, sin embargo se va de mis manos ese circuito ya que soy inexperto.
Saludos!


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 28, 2011)

estimado Neodymio si usted a consultado a los compañeros del foro, y lo orientaron en el prospecto para el montaje idoneo de su proyecto, es normal que tenga usted dudas
y que diga usted que es inexperto, por algo se empieza, con paciencia y teson lograra usted su objetivo, el esquema esta formado por 3 tda2040, se utiliza 1 para los agudos, la version puente
para los medio-bajos, el filtro y el control de volumen, la fuente, se dice facil; pero como dicen por aqui " echando a perder se aprende" saludos y suerte con su montaje.


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 28, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Estuve averiguando mucho y me pareció una buena idea hacerlo con 2 TDA2050 en modo Bridge como tiene "mnicolau" https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/
> alimentándolo con una fuente 15+15 de 3A (21V aprox. por rama filtrado)




Curiosamente tengo el mismo proyecto en mente. Es para un regalo para mi padre. Toca el saxofón y había pensado en los mismos integrados, pero por recomendación del foro los alimentaré con una fuente 15+15 pero de 5A.

Para el control de volumen: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/

También es cierto que Tavo (cuyo consejo es siempre acertado) me recomendo el 7294. Lo malo (para mí) es que este integrado requiere de mayor voltaje y el de 15V del 2050 me viene al pelo para el preamplificador.

Espero que te salga lindo.
Un saludo


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 30, 2011)

Jorjemorales: es bueno tener alguien que entregue material bueno como el Peavey, el problema es que es mi primer amplificador y con la configuración puente del tda2050 estoy más seguro, aparte de tener ya los PCB armados.

Pelelalo: Cuál es el motivo de alimentarlo con 3A? Tendrías el post que se hablo al respecto?
Es que no consigo de más de 3A 15+15 y menos todavia 17+17. Me sale ARG$58

Ya tengo casi todo listo para empezar lo único que me falta es lo del preamplificador.
Necesito 2 entradas minimo pero con el control de graves y agudos de CADA UNO, el de Tupolev tiene lo que necesito pero es control de tonos para los 2, no separado.
Cuando supere esto lo armo ya que averigüé todo lo necesario sobre lo demás.
Gracias!


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 31, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Pelelalo: Cuál es el motivo de alimentarlo con 3A? Tendrías el post que se hablo al respecto?
> Es que no consigo de más de 3A 15+15 y menos todavia 17+17. Me sale ARG$58



Me ha costado encontrarlo, pero te dejo la página.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-estereo-tda2050v-pcb-47950/index5.html

Aunque claro esta que cada uno llega al compromiso precio-prestación.

A mi me llegan de nuevo las dudas de montar un 7294 todavía. Ya veremos por cual me decido. El tema del 7294 es que al parecer hay que ponerle previo para mp3, movil, etc, mientras que para el 2050 no hace falta. Y si quieres con el 2050 le pones balance, volumen y tono con el mismo trafo. Con el 7294 el trafo es demasiado alto y debes bajarle ese voltaje o poner otro más pequeño.

En fin, no te aburro más.


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 2, 2011)

Compré lo básico para empezar:
Parlante Selenium 10" pw3 | Comprado en DMX srl = $335






Transformador 15+15 3A | Comprado en Target Electronica = $53


Integrados TDA2050. Son reales? me costaron muy poco (menos de $7,5 cada uno) y son medio feos, los compré en Microelectronica SH en la calle Perón en el centro, otro que queda cerca de mi casa los vende a $8 pero dudo de su calidad ya que es tipo ferreteria de electronica, los grandes vendedores (SYC o Intek) tienen solo tda2040 y salen 8 y pico (intek)






Componentes varios (resistencias, capacitores, micas, etc)

Mañana compro 2 LM1036 para el control de tonos, dudo mucho de su calidad ya que salen... $10!!! el vendedor dice que son de excedente de produccion y los tiene en el embalaje original de National (?), aparte vi muchas calificaciones positivas y ninguna negativa del vendedor (Mercadolibre, jaja a donde termine comprando cosas, aparte vende varios productos de electrónica importantes y nada negativo)

Ahora cuando termine de reducir las fotos las subo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2011)

De onda... no me gusta ese parlante para el uso que vas a darle. Por que lo elegiste????


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 2, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> De onda... no me gusta ese parlante para el uso que vas a darle. Por que lo elegiste????



Gracias por la critica (lo veo constructivo) me lo recomendo el vendedor (de este no confiaba mucho porque quiere vender, pero era una opinion) y Agucasta me dijo que va mejor para piano por las frecuencias.
Cuales son las contras?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2011)

Mirá... probalo, y si te gusta como suena, dejalo. Viendo las especificaciones tiene un corte MUY MARCADO sobre los 6kHz, y tal vez necesités un tweeter o algo para compensar un par de kHz extra.
Pero probalo primero...


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 3, 2011)

Eso los decis por la gráfica? lo vi, por eso pense en un tweeter, pero lo voy a dejar para más adelante.
Pensé que me decias que el parlante era de mala calidad o algo así, es bueno? Escuche que se usa bastante en audiocar, pero para audio estacionario no me dijeron que era malo.
Saludos
PD: en cuanto a los integrados? Hoy hago la plaqueta y lo pruebo, no se que debe ocurrir si es trucho. Segun la foto qué parece? Gracias


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 15, 2011)

Hola, volvi al tema despues de varios días.
Recien acabo de probar el ampli y funciona muy bien!
Lo que me da miedo es ese TUM! cuando lo prenco, si lo prendo con el reproductor conectado no lo hace.
Ahora les subo un video que grabé.




Un problemita tengo: mi parlante es un Selenium 10pw3 DATOS
y me pasa algo parecido a lo que comenta este señor en Defensa al Consumidor http://www.consumidor.gov.ar/informacion-legal/
El volumen del reproductor llega hasta 40, desde 37 mas o menos hasta 40 aparece un ruido como de roce en el parlante, ocurre cuando hay golpes de bajos, como si hubiese algo tocando.
Les pido su opinion por favor para poder tomar cartas en el asunto con el vendedor en caso de ser falla (lo compre en DMX srl.)
Muchas gracias
PD: si tengo el parlante con las manos (sin tocar el piso) creo que no lo escucho (digo creo porque la ultima vez q lo probe no hacia ruido o no lo escuchaba)


----------



## Tavo (Ago 15, 2011)

Para empezar, esos chips que compraste en Microelectrónica son originales, te lo garantizo.
(Cacho no te metas, yo se lo que digo. )


Neodymio dijo:


> Un problemita tengo: mi parlante es un Selenium 10pw3 DATOS
> y me pasa algo parecido a lo que comenta este señor en Defensa al Consumidor http://www.consumidor.gov.ar/informacion-legal/
> El volumen del reproductor llega hasta 40, desde 37 mas o menos hasta 40 aparece un ruido como de roce en el parlante, ocurre cuando hay golpes de bajos, como si hubiese algo tocando.


Esa descripción me suena un tanto particular. Cuando el amplificador tiene que reproducir una frecuencia muy baja, o un bombo de batería, en ese momento requiere de mucha corriente intantánea.
Si tu transformador es chico (3A), podría ser ese el problema que tenés... El ampli "te pide" corriente, y como "no hay", hace ese síntoma.

No te lo puedo afirmar con toda la seguridad, pero es algo medianamente común en estas cosas.


> PD: si tengo el parlante con las manos (sin tocar el piso) creo que no lo escucho (digo creo porque la ultima vez q lo probe no hacia ruido o no lo escuchaba)


Una pregunta por demás obvia: 
No será que el ruido es cuando el parlante está apoyado en la mesa y vibra por el mismo accionar de la membrana???

Por seguridad, agarrá el parlante con las manos o poné un trapo debajo, para descartar esa posibilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 15, 2011)

Muchas gracias Tavo, ahora ya es hora de dormir jaja, mañana le doy rosca con varios temas (grave, agudos) y les digo como me fue.
Saludos
EDITO: lo acabe de probar durante 20 min, el disipador calienta bastante, lo puedo agarrar y a los 7 segundos lo tengo que soltar porque quema, le tengo que poner el ventilador?
Luego sobre el ruido: lo sigue haciendo, es una vibracion como si hubiese un tornillo flojo en el cono (solo aparece en algunas frecuencias poniendo el oido cerca, en golpes fuertes a veces no se escucha)
Gracias


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola, como bien dijo ezavalla necesito unos agudos.
Qué diferencia hay entre tweeter y driver?
Vi unos "super tweeter" como el Selenium st200 (como la tengo con selenium jaja, pero en agudos es lo que mas se ve) o los driver que van con corneta.
Interfiere en la impedancia?


----------

